# Rolling on Back!!!!!!



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

My Sophie rolls over on her back and wants to play ALL THE TIME. All you have to do is look at her and she rolls over and starts kicking her legs
     

Anybody else have a Goofy dog like this? I swear I can hardly even pick her up because she rolls over so fast when I bend down to get her. I usually end up picking he up upside down ..
She is just too funny and none of the other dogs does this goofy thing :?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

aaawww that is too cute!! Such a sweetie. Kemo does weird things too. He spins in circles alot when he is hyper.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Puck "dances" when he is excited (especially when me or Andrew get home). He starts out wiggling from head to tail, then ends up with his little butt swinging back and forth all the way to his nose, while spinning around in circles.

I think I should have named him Mr. Wiggles.

He also uses his paws a lot. He grabs toys with them, does that cute, "play with me" gesture by rubbing his paw on his face, hits me with them...

Recently he's taken to jumping up into my arms. Unlike a Jack Russell, he can't jump that high--but he runs up to me and puts his paws up on my leg. When I turn around and reach down to pick him up, he leaps for it--utterly trusting that I will catch him, because he takes no safety measures should he miss.


----------



## 2BLUCHIS (May 10, 2004)

My little Sophie aka Sophia does this also. She constantly rolls on her back, she's such a dork :wink: I always have to pick her up bakwards, upside down, etc. My chico uses his hands a lot like Puck. He stands on his back legs and reaches his hands up to the sky while moving them back and forth, he always does this when he feels like he's being ignored, and sometimes he makes a frustrated grunting sound to go along with it. He's such a sweetie.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

While at the vet today, the vet had an assistant take Puck accross the room from us, so he could watch how Puck was walking. Puck ran (not very fast, not enough time to get up speed) to me, and did his "jumping up" deal.

The vet laughed and said, "he climbs up you like a squirrel, doesn't he?"

I'm not entirely sure what it looks like, since I'm on the receiving end...but I guess the vet thought he looked like a squirrel running up a tree.

That seems terribly funny and I wish I could get a tape of it so I could see.


----------



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

LOL...
Reminds me of our First Chi that we brought home. My 3 year old looked at him and was so happy. he told me he was happy I brought him a squirrel to play with 

:dontknow:


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

my elmo is absolutely bonkers!!! ive never seen a dog as crazy! maybe its a chihuahua thing?? He runs around in circles when he's really giddy, hes so fast and he makes a funny grunting noise!!! 
he also does the paw thing. When he wants something he sits and gives his paw to say please!!
he jumps all over people when they come round - does anyone know how to stop this as it gets a bit embarrasing especially for the postman etc
when he wakes up in the morning the first thing e does is roll over for a belly scratch!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

ozzy also does the rolling on back thing when he is excited to see you he also loves to dance on his back legs :lol:


----------



## islandbabies (May 19, 2004)

Oh yes! Check my little guy out, he always does this when I go to pick him up! He's always expecting a belly rub! Silly boy.


----------



## ozi-chichi's (May 10, 2004)

Abarenbo is so cute in the pic above! 
My nini also lays on his back, and demands someone pat his belly! LOL


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> when he wakes up in the morning the first thing e does is roll over for a belly scratch!!


Puck LOVES having his belly scratched in the morning. He wakes up, wags his tail, gets right up next to my face and rolls over for his belly scratching. If we don't have to get up for work he will lay there for an hour just cuddling.


----------

